
Response to Harvard Professor Alan Aspuru-Guzik - mostafab
https://medium.com/@mostafab/response-to-professor-alan-aspuru-guzik-comment-here-f31f7353b5be
======
masonic
Posting these rants daily is not a good look.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=mostafab](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=mostafab)

